# TBL and Gators



## ladycop322 (Sep 19, 2015)

Amercan Flag Thin Blue Line and a custom order for a Gators Decal directly on the tube.


----------



## builtbybill (Sep 19, 2015)

Isn't that the Packers emblem?


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 19, 2015)

They look great....


----------



## ladycop322 (Sep 19, 2015)

Okay. I'm a nerd. Green Bay Packers. Lol not Gators. thanks to those that caught it


----------



## Don Rabchenuk (Sep 19, 2015)

try this


----------

